# Die Freidenker rekrutieren



## Xaa (18. Mai 2008)

Es war einmal ein kleiner Taurenkrieger, der Anfang dieses Jahres sein Herz in die Hand nahm und ein großes Vorhaben hatte. Eine Gilde zu gründen, die für viele Leute ein neues zu Hause bieten soll. Mitlerweile hat sich dieser Taurenkrieger aus unserem Universum zurückgezogen und das Feld seinen engsten Verbündeten überlassen.

Seit dem Gründungstag, haben nun um die 60 Spieler ihr neues zu Hause bei den Freidenkern gefunden.

Um unsere Reihen für den Endgame Content ein wenig zu verstärken suchen wir nun weiterhin frische und motivierte Mitglieder welche mit Spaß an der Sache dabei sind.

Wir suchen eigentlich Wow Spieler jeglicher Ausrichtung: Raidspieler, Gelegenheitsspieler aber sehr gerne auch Neulinge, welche mit vielen Dingen noch nicht vertraut sind. Allerdings mögen potentielle Raider bitte dringenst beachten, dass wir keine Imba, L33t, RoxXoR RulOr Gilde sind die es sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat, möglichst schnell und viel zu raiden.


Hier einige Eckdaten, um einen groben Einblick zu geben, wer wir eigentlich sind:

- wir spielen auf dem PvP-RP Server Kult der Verdammten
- wir spielen auf der Seite der Horde
- Memberzahl: Ca. 80 Accounts
- Durchschnittsalter: Mitte 20 (von 16-57 Jahren alles dabei)
- wir wollen zusammen spielen und soviel wie Möglich Gildenintern unternehmen! (u.a. Old School Raids und kleinere Events)
- wir sind keine Twinkgilde, was soviel bedeutet, dass wir keine Abstellkammer für Gildenlose Twinks sind.
- wir raiden weil es uns Spaß macht und nicht aus Mittel zum Zweck (Karazhan clear, Gruul und Magtheridon (alles clear) werden derzeit mit einem Raidbündniss gemacht)
- wir besitzen eine eigene Homepage, TS Server und natürlich auch ein entsprechendes Forum
- auch wenn wir nicht die typische Rollenspielgilde sind, halten wir uns an die erweiterten Rollenspiel Regeln von Blizzard.

Was haben wir denn noch zu bieten? Wir haben den Sprung in verschiede andere Spiele gewagt. Ihr werdet bei uns eine AoC und WAR Fraktion finden, mit der ihr euch austauschen könnt, und vielleicht auch mal eine kleine Schnupperstunde abhalten. Natürlich kein muss, aber ein gutes Gespräch hat noch nie geschadet. Alle genauen Information dazu findet ihr auf unsere Homepage.

Wenn wir Euer Interesse geweckt haben, könnt Ihr Euch gerne bei uns bewerben. Schaut doch einfach mal rein unter http://www.freidenker-kdv.de

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbung


----------



## Shakgrim (26. Mai 2008)

wir suchen immer noch und freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shakgrim (29. Mai 2008)

Und immer noch freuen wir uns über weitere Bewerbungen bei den Freidenkern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volun (3. Juni 2008)

gibt es noch nette Leute hier, die bei uns freidenken möchten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravnica (3. Juni 2008)

Die Freidenker kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!

Ich bin von Anfang an bei den Freidenkern dabei. Die Gilde gibt es seit dem 3. Januar diesen Jahres!
Der Andrang war wie bei vielen Neuanfängen sehr groß. Mittlerweile hat sich die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt und wir sind ein guter, fester Kern von ca. 60 Spielern!

Wir bieten vorallen auch Spielern mit RL (Job, Familie, Sport) ein nettes zu Hause, da bei uns der Spass im Vordergrundsteht und nicht schnelles Leveln, EPIXX oder sonstiges!
RL steht bei uns über WoW und dennoch finden bei uns auch Raids statt!

Es sind noch Leute in jedem Levelbreich zu finden, aber der Großteil hat bereits die 70 erreicht!

Es werden ständig Raids udn Events angeboten! Wir sind eine offene und nette Gilde und unsr Forum wird stark genutzt!

Ich heisse jeden neuen Anwärter gern Willkommen! Schaut auf unsere Homepage und vorallen ins Forum und wenn es euch zusagt dann bewerbt euch einfach!

Freue mich über neue Mitglieder!

Gruselige Grüße aus Unterstadt!


----------



## Volun (9. Juni 2008)

viele Bewerbungen sind eingetroffen. Und dennoch suchen wir weiterhin nette Spieler. Also kommt auf

http://www.freidenker-kdv.de und bewerbt Euch, wir freuen uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shaitankiz (20. Dezember 2008)

Hi, ich würd mich gerne euch anschliessen.
LvL grad Untoten Krieger hoch. atm bei LvL 6 aber das ist kein Thema für mich. Wird sich demnächst ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

